# Lighting Electrical



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

I have an Odyssea T5 lighting system that has been well good for the price i suppose is how id put it but just recently the lights have started to flicker when my heavy footed wife (walks with her heels) walks thru the room. 
So my question is is this probably just a loose wire or solder come off a little. Im no electrician and not such a good DIY'er but I can certainly tinker and usually after a while i seem to get it. So just wondering if anyone has had this or has opinions on it before i take it apart and realize i have no idea what im doing.. lol


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

also if it does help and anyone wants to really help i can take pictures of the guts of er when i take it apart


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

Are both tubes flickering or just one? If just one, then the problem is between the ballast and the toombstones, if both then between the ballast and receptacle.

If just one tube is flickering, it might not be properly seated in the toombstones. Take out the tubes and reseat them fully.

For internal problems, the likely cause depends on how it is put together inside.

If all the connections are with marettes (most likely), then just unscrew them, re-twist the wires clockwise (end on with a pair of linesman's pliers) and then screw the marette back on. Check that they had used decent marettes. The cheap ones get stripping of the threads, and often the ineer wire coil will come out.

The connections could all be made with a terminal strip (a plastic strip with a bunch of holes for the wires, which are retained by a screw. In this case just reseat all of the wires.

Least likely is that they would have soldered and shrink wraped the coneections, but if this is the case, it is unlikely that any connection would have let go, and I would check the wire going from the fixture to the receptacle, especially just as it is leaving the fixture first. While the fixture is on, try bending the power cord to see if you can get it flickering. If it does, just buy an extension cord, cut off the female end and replace the exisiting cord.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya it is just the one. I can make it turn on and off by grapping the fixture in the front at different spots...especially front corner'sh. Altho the light that is doing it is the back light. I will try taking light out and then reseating it and see if that helps...
thanks for the quick reply. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

When these lights first came in a few years ago. I bought some for my store to use as they were really cheap. I think i paid $40 for brand new 48" dual bulb fixtures that were aluminum. 

They worked great until one caught fire. It happened after the light started to flicker like your discribing. I had noticed it one day and thought the ballast was going. No big deal as usually (with hagen or perfecto) this is what happens. Just replace the ballast or starter when it dies.

Now i don't want to make it sound like it was a huge fire and caused tons of damage. It smoked and crackled and i saw some red/orange tiny flames inside until i unplugged it. It stopped immediatly and it was fine until i turned it on. Just be careful if it's on a timer. you may not be around if it does the same thing.

After that i threw out all those fixtures. I found out they are not CSA approved. Nor are the Jebo that look like them. I would stay away from any non CSA approved lights. heaters and powerheads are under water they will at worst case electrocute your fish. The water will prevent them from catching fire. Anything outside the tank can cause a fire in your home. Not good.

Coralife has the same issues and are not CSA either. I believe Urban on PN had one of those light up the room on him.

Some things are just not worth saving money on.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Does TEK T5 lighting CSA approved? If not, what are the best brands for T5 lighting fixtures in Toronto? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

wow thanks AD didnt know any of that...will definately keep an eye on the fixture for sure..Ya it pretty much had its quirks from day 1..


----------

